# Rijes Cutie Available



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

It's 2:30 am, and what am I doing? Looking at puppies, LOL!!!  

I'm not sure how up-to-date her site is, but it looks like she might have a female pup available. From what I can tell, she's a cutie pie! :wub: :wub: 

http://rijesmaltese.com/3.html

Enjoy!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 31 2009, 05:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868474


> It's 2:30 am, and what am I doing? Looking at puppies, LOL!!!
> 
> I'm not sure how up-to-date her site is, but it looks like she might have a female pup available. From what I can tell, she's a cutie pie! :wub: :wub:
> 
> ...


Oh, the public service that you provide!  

She is cute! Do we have any pups from Rijes on here? I was trying to think of one, but I'm drawing a blank....


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 31 2009, 05:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868474


> It's 2:30 am, and what am I doing? Looking at puppies, LOL!!!
> 
> I'm not sure how up-to-date her site is, but it looks like she might have a female pup available. From what I can tell, she's a cutie pie! :wub: :wub:
> 
> ...


Oooops! Dupe!

Darn track pad...new laptop. Pardonez-moi!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 31 2009, 05:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868483


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 31 2009, 05:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868474





> It's 2:30 am, and what am I doing? Looking at puppies, LOL!!!
> 
> I'm not sure how up-to-date her site is, but it looks like she might have a female pup available. From what I can tell, she's a cutie pie! :wub: :wub:
> 
> ...


Oh, the public service that you provide!  

She is cute! Do we have any pups from Rijes on here? I was trying to think of one, but I'm drawing a blank....
[/B][/QUOTE]


She sure is a cutie!!

Kenzie's Sire is a Rijes pup!  Ch Rijes Special Sugar Cane (down a bit to the left)

I've met Jeanne a couple times at shows - her dogs are beautiful and she's super nice!


----------

